# Mann Lake wood frames



## 67630 (Jul 17, 2008)

Earlier this year I bought a bunch of medium frames #1 quality. The frames were very nice except for the wedge, it was near paper thin. Hoping it was just that batch. Anyone else bought mannlake lately?


----------



## rjphil (Feb 13, 2009)

I ordered medium frames this spring from them with the grooved bottom bar.
Didn't have any problem with the wedges, although they were a bit thinner than the Betterbee ones I have. I'm very pleased with Mann Lake generally.


----------



## fat/beeman (Aug 23, 2002)

I got 500 to check them out didn't care for there angle cut on side bars might be places to get debris in look for sales on frames in nov.-dec. thats when I buy in pallets.
Don


----------



## tupolev214 (Dec 26, 2008)

I been working with these groved frames from
manlake I like there frames but this wedge groved
I wonder have they used this maxmazing my beekeeping fustration
there groved frames is not bad

I'm thinking of just getting western bee Groved wedge frame for this it thicker wedge works 98 perscent better
but little loser Frame

Who has the cheapest groved frames? But good frames!
Close to Washington state


----------



## NDnewbeek (Jul 4, 2008)

I have purchased frames from Betterbee, Western bee, Kelley and Mann Lake. By far, I was least happy with the Mann Lake frames (although, this was before they presumably changed their design about a year ago). They came apart much more easily and some came with warped bottoms that don't hold plastic foundation securely. For this reason, I don't buy frames from Mann Lake anymore.

I probably liked the Kelley frames best, but not enough to go out of my way to get them. I have found the Betterbee and Western bee frames to be very good also.


----------



## Skinner Apiaries (Sep 1, 2009)

Hey don let me know when you see something, we're looking for a couple pallets.


----------

